# Josh Barnett Replacement



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Can someone please explain this to me.. I was watching Inside MMA from Friday night and bas was talking about Shane carwin stepping in for Josh Barnett they were talking to Scott Coker and he said that the rumor of Shane Carwin filling in for Josh Barnett is not going to happen they will try to get someone else to fill in for him .. Does this mean Barnett isn't fighting and Fedor will be coming back?

This is the first im hearing about this..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

First ive heard of it??


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Be pretty ironic if a UFC fighter managed to win the Strikeforce Grand Prix:laugh:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

is it confirmed that Josh is out, if so how come?

Carwin would be a sweet replacement tho, Rogers vs Carwin is a fight I would fcuking love to see.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

What the hell is this about?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Carwin vs Reem would be better and likely to happen if Carwin replaces Josh


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Carwin vs Reem would be better and likely to happen if Carwin replaces Josh


I doubt Carwin would get past Sergei should he get past Rogers.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I doubt Carwin would get past Sergei should he get past Rogers.





Carwin is a nightmare match-up for Sergei. Dynamite power, excellent chin and good wrestling. 



But this is hypothetical and I haven't seen inside MMA. I know SF won't get any crossovers going to UFC for a while but I don't see why a UFC fighter couldn't step in for a SF fighter.



If Barnett is out it's almost definitely Fedor getting in though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i havent heard anything about josh not fighting. and **** dana if he is washing him out of the show over old beef.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I doubt Carwin would get past Sergei should he get past Rogers.


Maybe if Sergei survives the first Round.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I doubt Carwin would get past Sergei should he get past Rogers.


Should he get past Rogers? That fight would be a joke, Carwin does everything better than Rogers.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> is it confirmed that Josh is out, if so how come?
> 
> Carwin would be a sweet replacement tho, Rogers vs Carwin is a fight I would fcuking love to see.


I agree, would love to see Carwin step in

Reminiscent of Chuck entering the PRide GP, although with Zuffa owning both companies and Carwin hardly being the UFC star currently there would be no risk to brand reputation.

I can't see it happening, cross promotional fights so soon after Dana ruled them out?!

I also have not heard anything about Barnett pulling out/being pulled and would like to hear more and where the source for this information comes from.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

This would be wicked if it happened even though it seems like a longshot. Carwin v Sergei or Overeem would be sick.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

He would get brutalised by either Sergei or Reem.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

What? i really hope barnett is still in the tournament.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Woah, i've never heard of this until now.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

why is this thread still open?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally, I think that one of the alternates should go in. There are three of them now waiting for a spot. Cormier I think should get a shot.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nothing true about this to my knowledge.



vilify said:


> why is this thread still open?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it wouldn't surprise me. Barnett isn't liscenced in Texas at all. He still needs to get liscenced there for the fight.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh boy how did I ******* know Josh wouldn't fight


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that this is pure speculation right now. Though I really wouldn't be surprised. Hypothetically though if this does happen, Carwin could step in because of the common ownership.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw that bit of Inside MMA as well, and was like, huh wtf???

I think Bas was referring to speculative stuff he may have heard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well unfortunately it maybe possible. Barenett is having problems with the California athletic commission. The UFC may just let him go.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> I saw that bit of Inside MMA as well, and was like, huh wtf???
> 
> I think Bas was referring to speculative stuff he may have heard.


Yes that is what I heard as well, Bas was just speculating. Coker did not say he would get someone else, what I remember was he said that wouldn't happen. Basically saying that even if it was true Josh was out, Carwin could not fill in as he was a UFC contracted fighter not a Strikeforce fighter. Coker never said Josh was out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speculation can sometimes go the wrong way. Even if Josh was cut there are three alternates who should get it. As for contract, they are both under Zuffa now.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Speculation can sometimes go the wrong way. Even if Josh was cut there are three alternates who should get it. *As for contract, they are both under Zuffa now.*


I realize, but Coker in that interview and Dana in another I heard, said both Strikeforce and the UFC although parts of the same company were separate entities. At least for the near future.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at some point crossover fights are going to take place. And we all know that Strikeforce is going to get the ax at some point. That is just what Zuffa does with any non-UFC promotions.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well at some point crossover fights are going to take place. And we all know that Strikeforce is going to get the ax at some point. That is just what Zuffa does with any non-UFC promotions.


I agree but this is about Josh being replaced in the GP with Carwin a UFC fighter, Coker unequivocally said no. He also said in the interview the OP was referring to with Bas for fans to be patient, that he felt it would happen some day but not anytime soon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as the Dallas fight card approaches we will know for sure. Like I said there are three alternates who have earned their place should Barnett fall through. And they aren't cans either.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just like it was from the jump...this whole GP is a joke.

Why do they have replacements in place and then talk about Fedor getting back in the mix after having his ass handed to him? 

Lol at Barnett. Anyone with an ounce of sense could have seen problems with him coming.

So far the tourney has produced Fedor considering retirement. AA getting KO'd like he always does. 2 fights being moved back. Problems with a doper's licence...like we all knew would happen. So far...not bad for Strikeforce.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Give them a little credit would you. Barnett isn't coming back to the tournament anymore, sure there were talks of it but it is off. At least the other fights are still scheduled. If they somehow screw up the June 16 card, then i'm pissed and don't care about the Grand Prix. Right now i'm still all for it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Give them a little credit would you. Barnett isn't coming back to the tournament anymore, sure there were talks of it but it is off. At least the other fights are still scheduled. If they somehow screw up the June 16 card, then i'm pissed and don't care about the Grand Prix. Right now i'm still all for it.


Oh some of the fights will still be good. 

But it is a joke. Look at the trouble they are having...when they could have just scheduled good fights on cards. The concept of a GP that last about a year and doesn't even award anyone anything other than a fancy trophy is a waste of time. More of a waste of time when multiple things go wrong...some things that even you or I could see coming.

Zuffa should just step in and tell Coker that this thing is off. Werdum vs. Overeem for an actual title that hasn't meant anything since its creation. Then Silva gets the next title shot.

In the meantime fights like Sergei an Rogers could be put together. And get some of their young fighters a chance to move towards a title shot.

SF has ran for years. And they will fold with their HW title meaning jack shit for their entire existence. They have enough good HWs where they don't need a gimmick like this GP.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this Grand Prix is Strikeforce's way of trying to make their heavyweight title legitimate. I still think that it can go through. Dana White said business as usual and he means it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well this Grand Prix is Strikeforce's way of trying to make their heavyweight title legitimate. I still think that it can go through. Dana White said business as usual and he means it.


Actually the belts legitimacy isn't going to change since it won't be on the line nor it will be defended during the Grand Prix. Or at least until Overeem is in the Grand Prix.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Coker did say that one of two scenarios were going to happen at the end of the Grand Prix. Either the title would be on the line in the finals if Overeem is in the finals or the Grand Prix winner will face Overeem. It depends on how Overeem does.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

ZUFFA should have waited till after the GP.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Rusko said:


> ZUFFA should have waited till after the GP.


If the thing turns out to be a total failure then yes, they might have gotten it cheaper. If, however, the remaining fights turn out to be good and it's a big success then no.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The deal was made when it was made. If there was any bad timing it was on SVE's part. But they were just looking to sell.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Coker did say that one of two scenarios were going to happen at the end of the Grand Prix. Either the title would be on the line in the finals if Overeem is in the finals or the Grand Prix winner will face Overeem. It depends on how Overeem does.


And that is why it is ass backwards and silly. So the title could be on the line if Overeem were to make it to the finals.

But if Werdum wins that would be 3 straight wins over SFs other best 3 HWs...Bigfoot, Fedor, Overeem...yet he wouldn't win the title? Really? He runs through basically the whole top of the division and isn't the champ of it?

Silly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if it sounds silly that is only because it is. The original plan was that the Grand Prix was going to have the title on the line in every fight Overeem was in. Then they were trying to make every match of the Grand Prix five rounds long.


----------

